# Great Grandson's 1st deer....



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A couple hours ago I got a message from my Great-Grandson (one of my favorite fishing buddies







that a few of you have met) with a picture of him and his first deer. He got it with a crossbow at 30 yards and the bolt went straight thru the heart. Tonight was his first time ever to hunt in his own stand.. I can't put into words how proud I am of that young man.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Good job!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice shot on a nice deer..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great job! Nice shot an nice deer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

First time in a stand by himself and he got it done. Congratulations to the young hunter and those that got him involved in hunting.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on his deer. kudo's to whoever got him interested in deer hunting.
sherman


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome stuff! No video games for this guy! (At least not until Feb?)


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

That is awesome wish my grandkids would hunt or fish.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great time in that young mans life!
Memories that he, along with his loved ones will carry a lifetime.
Congrats to him on an excellent deer...and to G-grandpa... which I'm sure helped to instill in him the value/Blessings of the outdoors.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

He’ll remember that for the rest of his life. 
Great to see a young man doing it on his own. He has to be as proud as you are


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

He's Hooked!

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice to see our young'ns take up the sport. Good job grandson + and good job gramps. 
Our recruitment has been poor to nonexistent the last twenty years or so.
Kudo's to all that get the youngsters started, boys and girls.

Give him the thumbs up for me, Slate!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> What a great time in that young mans life!
> Memories that he, along with his loved ones will carry a lifetime.
> Congrats to him on an excellent deer...and to G-grandpa... which I'm sure helped to instill in him the value/Blessings of the outdoors.


man you sure got a way with words fw. now he needs to get that big buck.
sherman

my grandson just told us he left his bike locked up at his girlfriends house. she went to texas roadhouse and when she got back home the bike was gone. and it was a brand new bike. just thought I would tell you guys how bad its getting out there.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, how old is he? He made a perfect shot. Hopefully he sticks with it for a lifetime.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sherman, i don't believe another soul has as bad a luck as you, my friend.'
I will pray for you tonight.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That is a big deer! Lots of good eating there. Congrats to him!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good job young man congrats


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

fastwater said:


> What a great time in that young mans life!
> Memories that he, along with his loved ones will carry a lifetime.
> Congrats to him on an excellent deer...and to G-grandpa... which I'm sure helped to instill in him the value/Blessings of the outdoors.


Thanks folks for the kind words,, He is our first Great Grandchild, 13 years old and came along not long after retirement, So I got to spend lots of time with him and help him along. His Uncle (My Grandson) and I have did everything possible to show him that a needle in his arms is not the only way to get high. And he loves the outdoors,,, Again, Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> Sherman, i don't believe another soul has as bad a luck as you, my friend.'
> I will pray for you tonight.


I can use the prayers for sure. but do me a favor and say a prayer for those thats doing all this stealing. they have got to be in worse shape than I am to need to steal. I think at least one of them knew me and had been in my pole barn before.



Slatebar said:


> Thanks folks for the kind words,, He is our first Great Grandchild, 13 years old and came along not long after retirement, So I got to spend lots of time with him and help him along. His Uncle (My Grandson) and I have did everything possible to show him that a needle in his arms is not the only way to get high. And he loves the outdoors,,, Again, Thanks for the kind words..


I am thankful for all the young'uns that gets started in the outdoors. its guys like you that helps keep them there instead of jail. so we should be thanking you.
sherman


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There's no comparison to the natural high of hunting. My dad and grandpa got me hooked at a very young age. Now I've done the same with my kids. Giving time to your kids and teaching them is the best gift that you could give them.


----------

